# Attila Vegh and Emanuel Newton unify titles at Bellator 113 on March 21



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator MMA light heavyweight champ Attila Vegh (29-4-2 MMA, 5-0 BMMA) and interim titleholder Emanuel Newton (22-7-1 MMA, 5-1 BMMA) will unify the belts on March 21 when they meet in the main event of Bellator 113, which takes place at Kansas Star Arena in Mulvane, Kan.
> 
> Bellator officials recently announced the card, which also includes all four opening round matchups in the promotion’s Season 10 lightweight tournament with Patricky “Pitbull” Freire (11-5 MMA, 4-4 BMMA) vs. David Rickels (15-2 MMA, 9-2 BMMA), Rodrigo Cavalheiro (14-2 MMA, 0-0 BMMA) vs. Marcin Held (16-3 MMA, 5-2 BMMA), Derek Anderson (10-0 MMA, 0-0 BMMA) vs. Terry Etim (16-5 MMA, 1-0 BMMA) and Derek Campos (13-3 MMA, 2-1 BMMA) vs. Brandon Girtz (10-3 MMA, 3-1 BMMA).
> 
> ...


MMAJunkie


----------

